# Size mud motor for Grumman?



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

i have Grumman sportboat that I use for shiawassee and also would like to hunt other small swamps with. I've used a 9.9 on it when in shi but that won't work for the small swamps by my as they are too shallow. What size mud motor should I look at? Would a 12hp be too big and heavy for that boat?


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't have a mud motor for mine yet, but I think a 12 would be a little large due both the transom and the fact that the nose lifts right up with a little weight. I have been looking at motors that are like 5 or 6hp.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

6hp pushed the sport boats I was in just fine with 2 guys and gear.


----------



## Rbingham (Nov 10, 2014)

I run an 8 hp (301cc) predator long tail. I considered the 13 hp but it is 20+ lbs heavier. At 54 lbs for the 8hp motor after running the setup for a year I wouldn't go any heavier. The boat runs 12-13 mph while loaded for hunting but at that speed can be a little unpredictable when the Lewis winch is on the boat. I've also got a modded (212cc) twister mud motor that I bought but haven't ran as Ive been happy with the predator long tail.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rbingham said:


> I run an 8 hp (301cc) predator long tail. I considered the 13 hp but it is 20+ lbs heavier. At 54 lbs for the 8hp motor after running the setup for a year I wouldn't go any heavier. The boat runs 12-13 mph while loaded for hunting but at that speed can be a little unpredictable when the Lewis winch is on the boat. I've also got a modded (212cc) twister mud motor that I bought but haven't ran as Ive been happy with the predator long tail.
> View attachment 272862


would you run a 5hp mud buddy on shi or would it take too long to get to the 30's and 40's? I was thinking about a backwater 6.5, mud buddy 5 hp or a ppf wood duck 7 hp briggs and stratton.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

A crawfish model go devil might be just the ticket. I believe its a 9 hp and fairly light. Just have to watch the weight in the stern. Plus I wouldn't drive a longtail sitting down so you'll have to devise a grab bar of some sort. Light weight is the key for that boat.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Just looked up info on the go devil motors. 
6.5 hp 109# 58" shaft briggs motor approximate speed 10 mph
9 hp 140# 72" shaft honda motor approximate speed 12 mph


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

smoke said:


> Just looked up info on the go devil motors.
> 6.5 hp 109# 58" shaft briggs motor approximate speed 10 mph
> 9 hp 140# 72" shaft honda motor approximate speed 12 mph


Wow those are heavy!

I have a 7hp Stumpjumper on a lightweight 14' flat bottom. I think the motor weighs 65 pounds. For the managed areas, it's plenty of motor.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lastflight said:


> Wow those are heavy!
> 
> I have a 7hp Stumpjumper on a lightweight 14' flat bottom. I think the motor weighs 65 pounds. For the managed areas, it's plenty of motor.


I'm used to big block surface drive motors so when I said fairly light, I was comparing these to surface drives which is def. not apples to apples. :lol: My fault, I thought 109# was fairly light in comparison, but 65# is very light. What kinds of speeds does it run? 7-10 mph?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Just checked the weight of the 8 hp stump jumper and according to their specs it weights 85#. So the 6.5 go devil weights 24# more, but I believe its built a little heavier duty as well. But with a smaller boat 24# is a bunch of extra weight to carry in the rear.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

smoke said:


> I'm used to big block surface drive motors so when I said fairly light, I was comparing these to surface drives which is def. not apples to apples. :lol: My fault, I thought 109# was fairly light in comparison, but 65# is very light. What kinds of speeds does it run? 7-10 mph?


I guess I have the 6.5hp, couldn't remember off the top of my head. Their listed weight is 62 pounds. Another option is the PPF Wood Duck. Same concept, weighs 59 pounds.

With a light load I get around 13mph on my flat bottom. I also use this motor on my 4-Rivers style marsh skiff. Not as fast with a displacement hull but I was going through areas last week where there was NO water, just soupy mud.

I believe the difference in weight is these motors use an aluminum frame, where Go-Devil uses an all steel frame. IMO the Al frame is more than enough for these low hp motors. These motors use the same steel driveshaft and threaded stainless prop. My buddy has the Thai longtail kit in 6.5 hp. It was very inexpensive but it is certainly not built as well, especially the lightweight Al prop.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was looking at the ppf wood duck then doing the hop up kit to get it to 9 hp. They list different torque for each engine they have too. What's torque do for you with a mud motor? Help in the thick mud and crap I assume?


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Copperhead makes a 9hp surface drive that weighs 90 lbs. Might be worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's also over twice the cost. Ppf is 1200$ delivered. The copperhead is 2800$ plus shipping.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah but it’s a surface drive instead of a long tail. Copperhead says it will run 15mph and has electric start plus a generator to run lights. 

I get the price thing though. I had reserves when I bought my Gatortail gtr 35 last year due to cost but after having it for a summer I wouldn’t want another motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good to know. I've looked around for a used one the last couple years here and there. There was one last year but he wanted the same as new for it. The surface drives go through mud and weeds as well?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

moose1 said:


> Good to know. I've looked around for a used one the last couple years here and there. There was one last year but he wanted the same as new for it. The surface drives go through mud and weeds as well?


Yes they do and are easier to handle as well, with the shorter outdrive. You can get a lighter weight model sd motor with a smaller engine. You may want to look around and see what you can find. Compared to my two longtails i've had, the sd motors are MUCH easier to steer in general, especially in a stiff side wind. Copperhead makes one and mb makes a smaller version with a 23hp as well. Not sure about other makers but if there is a market, i'm sure there out there somewhere.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Found someone selling a 9 ho go devil but those suckers are heavy. 140 lbs but it has an electric start. I'm thinking that's just too heavy considering I can go with a 7 hp ppf at 59 lbs


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like you have your mind made up on the ppf Moose. I’m sure you will be happy with it and I do understand your concern with the weight. Make sure you have a grab bar or a way to add one. Those long tails can really take some leverage and are easier to run when standing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

moose1 said:


> Found someone selling a 9 ho go devil but those suckers are heavy. 140 lbs but it has an electric start. I'm thinking that's just too heavy considering I can go with a 7 hp ppf at 59 lbs


The go devil will be a much better built motor but I fully understand your weight concerns. I believe its to heavy as well.


----------

